# SSL-Proxy über mehrere Domains ansprechen



## di-five (23. September 2006)

Hallo liebe Community,

ist es möglich den SSL-Proxy über eine Domain anzusprechen, anstatt die
Domain über den SSL-Proxy?

Schön wäre es auch, wenn man die Möglichkeit hätte, mehrere Domains über einen
SSL-Proxy laufen zu lassen.

Ich habe einen Hosting-Account bei 1blu, wo das leider nicht möglich ist, und bei 1und1, da scheint man aber auch nur eine URI in der Form "https://ssl.kundendomain.de/" oder so ähnlich einrichten zu können.

1blu, meinte, dass mein Vorhaben aus technischen Gründen nicht realisierbar sei.

Weiß von euch jemand, wie, ob überhaupt und wo ich einen Webhosting-Provider finde, bei dem ich mehrere URIs auf einen SSL-Proxy in der Form "https://sub.domain1.de", "https://sub.domain2.de" etc. einrichten kann? Alle Domains laufen auf die gleiche Homepage.

Wäre über eine Lösung dankbar, zumal ich gestern zwei mal bei 1und1 angerufen habe, wo es da heißt 24 Stunden am Tag 7 Tage die Woche Telefonservice zu dem Problem. Es ist aber nach mehreren malen die mehrere Minuten gedauert haben keiner dran gegangen.

Viele Grüße
di-five


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. September 2006)

Lösung ist ein Wildcard-SSL-Zertifikat ... wenn Interesse besteht, einfach mal eine Email an mich (info (at( busoft punkt de)


----------

